# Turquoise Cholla Polaris



## Final Strut (Apr 11, 2013)

My wife has been bugging for at least a year for a cholla pen cast in turquoise. I have tried several time to cast it in PR but have never been real pleased. I finally got my hands on some Alumilite and have been doing some waste wood blanks. After I replied to a thread started by West River Woodworks who was looking for cholla knife scales Bean Counter contacted me about some cholla pen blanks and this is one of the test blanks. The turquoise is a little more blue than I was hoping for but momma liked it a lot and hopefully Bean Counter will to.

[attachment=22977] [attachment=22978]


----------



## JonLanier (Apr 11, 2013)

Final Strut said:


> My wife has been bugging for at least a year for a cholla pen cast in turquoise. I have tried several time to cast it in PR but have never been real pleased. I finally got my hands on some Alumilite and have been doing some waste wood blanks. After I replied to a thread started by West River Woodworks who was looking for cholla knife scales Bean Counter contacted me about some cholla pen blanks and this is one of the test blanks. The turquoise is a little more blue than I was hoping for but momma liked it a lot and hopefully Bean Counter will to.



That there is some purdy stuff, I don't care who you are!


----------



## Bean_counter (Apr 11, 2013)

Scott I like it.... Can't wait to see the others


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 11, 2013)

Looks great from here Scott.
Looking forward to seeing more.

Les


----------

